# Knock vane and drop-away



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

ok first off all i can supply you with are some things i have done out of my own setup.



Sabunim38 said:


> Ok, because I had such hard time tunning my bow last year and the fact that its been awhile since I've had my bow out I figured I'ld try to figure out why I keep beating the crap out of my vanes. I've been refletching my vanes but always have the get torn up.






Sabunim38 said:


> Simple question: Which way does the knock vane face if you are using a dropaway rest? I have a NAP 2000 drop-away and I keep getting a vane ruffles like its hitting something. I did have them fly off but figured that was because of the fletching glue I was using. Now I think a vane is hitting.


i set mine up with the vane up. this stopped the "ruffling" of my vanes in the past.



Sabunim38 said:


> Simple question 2: I have my arrows fletched to spin. Am I supposed to have them straight? I want to shoot Crimson Talons this next season because my brother-in-law has had good luck with them, but not sure about the spin issue.


i've also shot with a heavy helical and an offset on my shafts. with the helical i had to nock the arrows and twist the shaft until i could look down it an notice nothing was going to be in the way. offset was the same but a much smaller twist to the shaft to adjust the nock.



Sabunim38 said:


> Extra bonus question: Is my arrow supposed to travel out 90degrees from the string when relaxed. I want to say that I've heard that most Proshops but about a 5degree down on the arrow. Is this right? And, if my arrow isn't centered will it knock the holder and cause the fletching problem.


i've never seen them at 90 degrees relaxed or otherwise. to me that seems to much and could very well cause this and a few other issues.




Sabunim38 said:


> I know these are alot of questions for a seasoned Noob, but you guys have been great helping me in the past. Thanks in advance.


now mind you this was in the past and now i use the Limb driver, so i am just going off memory ere. i'm sure others will give you other ideas and suggestions.. wish you luck with it though.

speed


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

I would suggets Footpowder, spray it on arrow and bow shelf and see where it is contacting and adjust from there.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry forgot to mention that as well.... need to find out where contact is before you can fix it.....

speed


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*help*

Ok, because I had such hard time tunning my bow last year and the fact that its been awhile since I've had my bow out I figured I'ld try to figure out why I keep beating the crap out of my vanes. I've been refletching my vanes but always have the get torn up.

Simple question: Which way does the knock vane face if you are using a dropaway rest? I have a NAP 2000 drop-away and I keep getting a vane ruffles like its hitting something. I did have them fly off but figured that was because of the fletching glue I was using. Now I think a vane is hitting. 

If your rest is set up so your arrow covers your Berger hole in the riser (hole that the rest mounts to) then you can shoot cock vane down. If my memory serves me right, on that rest depending on your height you cant shoot cock vane up. You might be able to if you have the rest sitting up higher than berger hole.

Simple question 2: I have my arrows fletched to spin. Am I supposed to have them straight? I want to shoot Crimson Talons this next season because my brother-in-law has had good luck with them, but not sure about the spin issue.

Try different broadheads and see what works best for you. There will be nothing more frustrating then finding out they dont work for you but do work for them. If you do deside to use them, make sure the arrows are fletched to spin the same direction as the arrow heads. (i believe the crimson talons have pitched blades.

Extra bonus question: Is my arrow supposed to travel out 90degrees from the string when relaxed. I want to say that I've heard that most Proshops but about a 5degree down on the arrow. Is this right? And, if my arrow isn't centered will it knock the holder and cause the fletching problem.

I use the "0 point" or 90degrees as a base starting point on all the bows i setup. What kind of bow is it going on? Single cam, dual cam etc...? Feel free to pm me if you ever have questions i might be able to help you with.

I know these are alot of questions for a seasoned Noob, but you guys have been great helping me in the past. Thanks in advance.


----------



## glockman55 (Jul 13, 2006)

It might be easier to get a different rest. sounds like your rest might not be dropping out of the way fast enough.. Just a thought.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> It might be easier to get a different rest. sounds like your rest might not be dropping out of the way fast enough.. Just a thought.


I agree with him ^^ the most so far. I had the same problem with the NAP 4000 rest (same as the 2000 with micrometer adjust) I turfed it to try a trophy taker that came on a bow I bought for my kid - never looked back. I couldn't get that NAP to get out of the way fast enough. I don't think that the method of hooking the drop-away's pull cable to the cable slide works too well. My theory is that the cable slide itself has enough resistance to slow the speed for the dropaway getting out of the way. The TT attaches to the downward travelling cable of a bow, as do other drop-aways, and they all seem (to me so far) to "get outta the dang way" a bit quicker.

That be my .02 for the night :darkbeer:


----------

